

Turn your new Iphone4S into a full blown GoPro HD like Action Cam - adlep
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/actioncases/action-case-turn-your-iphone-4-into-an-action-came
Matt has a great idea of designing a protective case around the Iphone4 and Iphone4S that is also compatible with all GoPro mounts...
I would totally buy this. 
Iphone4S + the GoPro converter + the full 1080p HD videos == win!
======
adlep
Here is the promo vid on Vimeo: <http://vimeo.com/29239321> Please help to
spread the word out for the guy, it is a sweet idea!

